# If I root, will I lose access to Play Movies/TV and rentals?



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Just curious whether they are still blocking this on rooted jelly bean devices.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

It's a weird answer in my experience anyways. I was using a rooted GTab 8.9 and it was stock rooted. It rented and played movies fine. When the ROM was changed it would NOT play the movie any longer. Went back to stock rooted and it worked again. So I think they still check but there are apps such as SuperSU which I believe can hide/temp disable root for things like this to work.


----------



## itsTreyG (Aug 10, 2011)

No. They allow you to watch movies on rooted devices now.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## spiff72 (Oct 11, 2011)

Cool - thanks for the feedback! My Nexus is sitting at my house waiting for me to get home from work and unlock/root to my heart's content.

Thanks


----------

